# Meow



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Nailed this slimy beast at the bass pro shops pond today.
3wt and a clouser minnow 
Est 5pounds










Worked that little 3wt over pretty good!


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

I like it, Cabelas rod at the Basspro pond.

Fine catch,

Pete A.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Pete A. said:


> I like it, Cabelas rod at the Basspro pond.
> 
> Fine catch,
> 
> Pete A.


LOL I didn't even catch the irony on that one.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Nice! Didnt know BPS had a pond, lol


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

CFKBig57 said:


> Nice! Didnt know BPS had a pond, lol


Sadly it only seems to have undersized bluegill and a bunch of very fat cats in it. It's off to the side of the building, there is a nice little area one can fish from even. They let kids fish it on the weekend with BPS gear and supervision from BPS employees.
This is the Pearland location FWIW.


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

jamisjockey said:


> Sadly it only seems to have undersized bluegill and a bunch of very fat cats in it. It's off to the side of the building, there is a nice little area one can fish from even. They let kids fish it on the weekend with BPS gear and supervision from BPS employees.
> This is the Pearland location FWIW.


Oh. I thought you were talking about the big aqaurium inside. I always wanted to fish there so I was kind of jealous.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Unbound said:


> Oh. I thought you were talking about the big aqaurium inside. I always wanted to fish there so I was kind of jealous.


Haha, if only! I guess it would be cool to fish there if i lived anywhere near it, but theres a pond about 15 minutes away i can fish at!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

LOL I'd love to wet a line in the aquarium! 

I live about 4 minutes tops from BPS.


----------



## CFKBig57 (Apr 18, 2013)

Lucky! I should probably make a trip before my fly fishing adventure this summer. Need to pick up a few things.


----------

